# HOUSE # 1



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

*I was about to close on a house, but I had some complications with the builders so now I am trying to find a new one. I really like this beach front house, but it's so far away from my school and family... what do you guys think? 









Front of house... very nice and simple








I love the brick wall in the back








Really nice windows








Great view








I love the balcony! I could totally leave puppy pads out there so there would be no smells... of course I'd have to puppy proof it first.*

*








View is great!!!








Nice game room








Master retreat with the balcony... I really need that... fresh air... no puppy pad smells.. if you know what i mean... LoL








Balconies in most of the other rooms too








Kitchen is not my favorite, but it's open and I like that

Do you think I should take it? =/*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

The water view would do it for me! It looks really nice. Are your only concerns that it's far from school and family? Is it a great distance? Do you think you could find something as nice or nicer that would be closer? (I'm sure you've already asked yourself these questions!







) Are you on a time schedule that you have to decide soon? Big decisions like this shouldn't be rushed - in a perfect world, that is.

Honest opinion - it looks great. Plenty of room for the kids to run around and get into trouble, and that porch - once puppy proofed, would be wonderful for them.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> The water view would do it for me! It looks really nice. Are your only concerns that it's far from school and family? Is it a great distance? Do you think you could find something as nice or nicer that would be closer? (I'm sure you've already asked yourself these questions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Well we do have a lot of houses with water fronts everywhere... but they are all man-made... and a tiny little spot that you can't really do anything with. LoL. This is an actual beach, which is so much better because I can actually go swimming in it and take the kids on walks! It's also kind of far for my finacee's drive to work. He works for his family, so it's not a really big problem... just real inconvienent. It's all really up to me, as I am the picky one. He'll live in anything as long as it's with me and the furkids... Why oh why must I be a woman? LoL We have too many needs... =] I am not on a time schedule, but I would like to move out soon because my mom's getting the house I'm currently living in remodeled soon, so I would like to be out in 1-2 months. *


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Just curious, since I also would love to move out of CA. where is this and what are the price ranges for something like this. for this house over here in San diego it is over 3 million and not even on the beach. is it the same there?

I think it is important to be near your job and family. you will get used to the house in no time but get tired of driving far real fast. so I think you should keep looking. The house is great though. I want it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If you have doubts, do nothing. The right one will come along.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

I definately say "yes" to the waterfront aspect, very calming. It is a very lovely house. I know it is not an easy decision. I can share my recent experience with you. When we recently purchased a place, I wrote down pros and cons of 2 places we were considering and compared them & worked out all the numbers of course to make sure it was well within budget. As you know location is one of the most important things in real estate. Waterfront it a great location. I am curious if "waterfront" means extra costs or risks because of flooding or storms? The first priority for us was location because we had to be walking distance to the train to commute into Manhattan _every_ day. How long would your or your fiance's commute be? Perhaps ask yourself, does it really feel like "home" to me? The place we picked was the one that we really felt like it was "home", we got a very warm and fuzzy feeling from that place and could picture living there for a very long time. I don't know if that helps at all, but I do wish you the best of luck with your decision! Keep us posted on what you decide. 
-Geeta


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I have no idea what traffic is like in your area, but in Orange County it will suck the life out of you. In the search for my home, top priority was to stay off the 91 Freeway. Second priority was stay off the 91 Freeway, as were third and fourth
















Of course I hate the 55, the 5, the 405, and the 15


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> Just curious, since I also would love to move out of CA. where is this and what are the price ranges for something like this. for this house over here in San diego it is over 3 million and not even on the beach. is it the same there?
> 
> I think it is important to be near your job and family. you will get used to the house in no time but get tired of driving far real fast. so I think you should keep looking. The house is great though. I want it.[/B]


*
I have a lot of family move here because land is SOOOO cheap! I am in Houston, Texas. Houses like this are about a million and under (it depends on all the upgrades and other stuff). If you'd like I can send you a lot of house listings in your price range to see if you'd like it. I showed my cousin over Cali a picture of a house that's about 300,000 here, she freaked out because houses like that over Cali is about 2+ mil! 

That house is about an hour away from my family and school... not too bad, but I don't like driving much and traffic here is insane! =[*


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=168670
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am amazed at how inexpensive certain areas of the country are. My brother lives in AZ and his home would easily cost $2M here. There I think he paid $500K. The house looks beautiful.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

one hour is a long time for driving. I wouldn't mind once a week but for school every day not a good idea. 



A lot of people are moving out of CA. the house prices are insane. I haven't decided which state is good with minimum natural disasters. but I keep Texas in mind for now. Thanks


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

The house looks lovely, and the area superb, but considering the amount of commuting you would have daily to get to school, an hour each way in heavy traffic I would be looking closer to your school area if it were me, and of course there is the extra cost of gas and at the rate the price is rising, that would be enough to make me thing twice.
I guess in the long run the final dicision must be yours and I am sure you have thought about all pros and cons. I wish you luck in what ever you do decide


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

#1 - Drive time stinks a ton. Especially when it comes time to have a family - it's just that much more time away from them.....

#2 - I live in Nebraska - in a modest house - but it's 5 bed - 3 bath and we spent $57,000 on it. So 1 million to me is just CRAZY.

#3 - a house is a BIG decision. This is a very nice house - but hold out fo the RIGHT house.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> #1 - Drive time stinks a ton. Especially when it comes time to have a family - it's just that much more time away from them.....
> 
> #2 - I live in Nebraska - in a modest house - but it's 5 bed - 3 bath and we spent $57,000 on it. So 1 million to me is just CRAZY.
> 
> #3 - a house is a BIG decision. This is a very nice house - but hold out fo the RIGHT house.[/B]


*OH MY GOODNESS! That's soooo cheap! Now I want to go live there... LoL. I would love to retire there and build a great big house for everyone in my family to live in. =] 

Thanks everyone for taking the time to write me! I've been house shopping for a house and thought I found the perfect one.... but now I'm back to square one. I go to school twice a week. The drive would suck! Since we were talking about million dollar houses... here is one in Houston for $1,650,000. My family is actually trying to sell this. I love this house, but it would cost tooooooo much for me and my fiancee at this point. The upkeep and maintenance is more than I can handle right now. I would totally go and build one like this, but smaller. I love the contemporary styles. 









This is our custom built home we are selling
























This is the best part of the house. I made sure all appliances were stainless steel. LoL







*


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

What a gorgeous house!! That beach view would suck me in!!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Cindy,

This big ol house would be just for you and your fiance????







WOW!!! 


It looks amazing!!!!!! But take it from a person who is up at 5:30am and commutes 3 hours a day (total) in a day to and from work WITH 2 KIDS AND A HUSBAND. You might want to stay closer to school and work.









GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> Cindy,
> 
> This big ol house would be just for you and your fiance????
> 
> ...


*It's not just for me and him... more for our 3 kids that take up more space than we do! LoL. Well I spend a lot of time at home, and a lot of people always seem to be at my house. I go to school 2 times a week (Tuesday and Thursday). I work from home spending about a few hours a week on my projects... that's mainly why I want a nice size house. I also wanted to build a special room for the furkids too... but that's a completely different topic. =] I really like this house.... I'm still kind of







right now because all I have to do is give the word, and I'll be moving in soon.







*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

holy cow on the second house








I feel so poor , oh wait I AM poor</span>[/B] </span>


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> holy cow on the second house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fay - join the club!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm poor too


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I'm poor too[/B]


And you and I know who doesn't care about that... RICH in heart arn't you?

God Bless!
Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

holy cow on the second house








I feel so poor , oh wait I AM poor</span>[/B] </span>







[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=168824
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*







I agree! Rich or poor, as long as you are happy, and I believe we are all one step happier because we all have Malts who have blessed us with their unconditional love.







*


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I still think I would be happier if I could afford a million dollar house!









~Elegant


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Cindy, The house is lovely. There is nothing like living on the water. It is so great that we are rebuilding after the hurricane and we are building a concrete home with an elevator. However, if we have problems again we'll pack it in and move a bit inland. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I still think I would be happier if I could afford a million dollar house!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Hi,
I just wanted to say, When I first got married we did not have much. My husband built a huge business and along came "THE GOOD LIFE". But I must tell you the happiest time of our lives is when we lived in a smaller house and drove a 10 year old car and I clipped coupons for shopping. When we went to the restaurant I always had my 2 for 1 special. If I had to do it all again I would not change a thing, Money is not happiness. As long as you have self respect, a good heart, a family who loves you, well your the richest person in the world. (take it from me)

All The Best, Andrea


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Andrea,
Your post is absolutely heart warming. Money can try to fill a void in the absence of love but it can never replace it. I remember growing up and not really having a mom - she was always working. Yes, she made a lot of money and gave us a lot of nice things ... but I do wish I had a mom around instead.


Cindy - I am only seeing one option here for the house. Is there another house you are debating about? 

I am also looking for a new place but nothing on the level you are looking at. I am a little afraid to commit since all my friends in Cali are tempting me to move there ... so a little itsy part of me is considering it.

According to your profile, you are around 20 years old if I remember correctly. I sure am jealous because I didn't have enough money for my own place when I was 20. In fact, at 20 .. I just had enough to get and provide for Cookie. 

Everything else I had was from my parents for which I am grateful. I got cut off once I got a job (no complaints) even though my sisters chose the route of not working and they still probably get more money from my parents than I make. LOL. But I feel blessed in my own way to have a good job that challenges me and provides for my family. I personally want to say that I did it on my own.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Those houses are beautiful!







If the market is limited on houses, I would take it. An hour drive 2 days a week at your age & no kids doesn't seem like it would be too hard, if it meant having your dream home! If there's houses going up for sale every day, maybe you should hold out for one closer to your family.

In the end, I guess I wasn't much help!







But good luck in whatever you decide!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> holy cow on the second house
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too Fay; Either house; Im moving in with ya! I'll do the housekeeping for you free of charge! and I'll look after the kids!

Just call me! LOL

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=168758
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gotcha...I understand wanting the space.







Well good luck and keep us posted what you do decide to do. I'm sure the furkids will be happy no matter where you wind up.









I wish I had the problem of deciding which house to pick. We still are living in an 2 floor apartment and are no where near affording a house.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Wow, very nice house, great to be waterfront. I would take it if theres no other houses available closer to where you want to be


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Like Charm has mentioned... my parents work ALL the time... I come from a family that owns a business and we are open 7 days a week. I along with my parents I have always worked 6 or 7 days a week.







I currently work on sundays just to give my mother a day off. My father does not have a day off... he works everyday. I also work mon-fri at my own job. When the summer finally kicks in.. i'll probably have to work 7 days as well... sat and sun are CRAZY at our store. The good part is I only have to work half days on the weekend soo.. NO kodie is NOT neglected! lol. I used to take kodie to work at my parents store when I first got him... we had a special room for him.







Anyway.. this is off topic... but my point is... we are working like crazy... my parents and me... and honestly it sux... yeah.. we can afford a nice car or whatever.. but in the end.. we have no time to ourselves. I am glad however that my parents are looking to retire.. so they have our business up for sale. It will give me some time off for myself as well.








One thing I have learned through out my life is money just doesnt always make you happy. It just makes things easier.. you dont have to worry about the stress of paying a bill.. ya kno.. (wish I didnt have to worry about that.. lol... i always have to worry about paying things...







) In the end... I really do believe Love is what makes you rich. You can have all the money in the world and be unhappy... if you have LOVE... your probably the happiest ever!









Sorry.. i'm off topic.. lol.. anyway.. love the house Cindy. I WISH I could afford to move out of my parents house... I just dont see that happening now..







Good luck with whatever you choose! You have 3 LUCKY FUR KIDS!! hehe


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

[/QUOTE]







Hi,
I just wanted to say, When I first got married we did not have much. My husband built a huge business and along came "THE GOOD LIFE". But I must tell you the happiest time of our lives is when we lived in a smaller house and drove a 10 year old car and I clipped coupons for shopping. When we went to the restaurant I always had my 2 for 1 special. If I had to do it all again I would not change a thing, Money is not happiness. As long as you have self respect, a good heart, a family who loves you, well your the richest person in the world. (take it from me)

All The Best, Andrea
[/QUOTE]
Wow....Thanks for that. It made me cry but also feel better at the same time, it that makes any sense at all. Lately I've been down and discouraged about never having money and we are also trying to get a new home right now too (it won't be anything like these Cindy has shown us though,lol). So anyway, I just wanted to say thanks for lifting my spirits a bit today and putting things into perspective.

Now for Cindy, I just wanted to say that the house is beautiful and if it is the one you really want, I say go for it. You won't be in school forever, right? And if you only go twice a week that's not so bad. Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

If we all had every thing we wanted, what would this world be like? I know sometimes it feels hopeless that no matter how hard we work ... we still aren't where we are ... but that is what keeps us going .. what makes us better people. We have dreams and we are working towards reaching them. The journey there is what makes life worth living - all the good and bad.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> If we all had every thing we wanted, what would this world be like? I know sometimes it feels hopeless that no matter how hard we work ... we still aren't where we are ... but that is what keeps us going .. what makes us better people. We have dreams and we are working towards reaching them. The journey there is what makes life worth living - all the good and bad.[/B]


You are so right. And besides, every day when I get home from work and there's a little fluff butt wagging his tail and is so happy to see me, I feel like I'm truly blessed.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=168824
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutly Melanie! Well Said!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Andrea,
> Your post is absolutely heart warming. Money can try to fill a void in the absence of love but it can never replace it. I remember growing up and not really having a mom - she was always working. Yes, she made a lot of money and gave us a lot of nice things ... but I do wish I had a mom around instead.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, being able to afford a house at 20?? I am impressed!! I am 28







and I am finally just now graduating from school with enough debt that could have paid for a small house (instead of school). I still wouldn't change a thing about my life and the choices I have made... I have a wonderful husband, great career and the best little doggie in the world. I will probably be one of those moms that my own children will barely recognize (since my kids would probably be raised by a nanny)...but I think it sets a good example for kids. Half of my class in med school have parents that are doctors and turned out to be well adjusted, sucessful, productive human beings, so I think there is a benefit in having working parents







.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I love house #2. All I can say is, if you can afford a million dollar house like that, I guess the $700,000.00 for BLINDS would be nothing!







Holy smokes! That's all I could think of when I saw those pics, WOW, what a lot of bare windows to cover!









Gorgeous house!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow, I love both houses. They are the exact kind of house I like- spacious with lots of windows. Cant wait to see what other ones you are looking at.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=168885
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Andrea, I know a lot of what you are saying. I didn't grow up with much. I was born and raised in Vietnam for the first 4 years of my life. When my father found out my mother was pregnant, he hit her, pushed her down till she started to bleed (to try to abort me himself), and told her that he has many other women he was already seeing and does not have time for this. Over in the Asian culture, having a child out of wedlock is probably one of the worst things you could possibly do! My grandmother found out and kicked her out of the house. She had to rent one of those tiny 5 by 4 pig pins because we were DIRT poor, and she raised me in there for the first few months of my life. She also found out she had lung cancer around that time too. After my family met me, they fell in love and took us back in. I was the only child at the time in the family, and I was spoiled rotten! We didn't have much over there, but it was one of the happiest times of my life. 

When we moved to America, my family had started businesses and everyone seemed to go their own ways. My mom was left alone and was still trying to make money to support me doing nails (cosmotology). She worked so hard and was always so weak. Can you imagine her not knowing a word of English and not having a dime in her name to even go to a doctor to get the help she desperately needs? She pushed and pushed to make every dollar. I saw how much she worked and the sweat she poured just to get us the little things we needed to live. She also re-married and my sted-dad was the most abusive guy ever! He made our lives a living heck (she is now divorced).

I vowed from the age of 12 that since I am in school and have higher education than most in my family, I will do anything to take away any hardship for my mom. I have made straight A's and only 4 B's my whole life. LoL. Of all the pain I had to go through, I'd do it all over again to see the one smile on her face. I am 19 right now, turning 20 in May, and I have my own business I started from scratch. Even though I make more money than most people my age, I know what it takes to earn a hard earned buck! In the beginning it wasn't all about the money that I was aiming for at all, I was driven by pure love for my mom and THAT is how I got this far. Most people in it for the money will not have enough strength to go as far as peoople who have a stronger basis behind their actions. As for my business, I have worked really hard for it... I am currently pulling in $400K a year, but most of that goes into other land I am investing in (to keep the net worth up... it'll be a big hassle to explain so I'll leave it at that) my mom couldn't be more happy right now. Just seeing her happy makes it all worth it. I want her to come live with me.... so we're still working on that. She wants to live closer to my aunts (who I just can't stand!!)... I also got her a house and pay for mostly everything. I love that woman to pieces. She is the strongest person I have ever known. She's been through so much, and she seems to always be this happy, loving, and sweetest person ever! For a long time, I kept asking myself, "How is it even possible for her to get this far and be so loving... she's been through more than I can even imagine... how is she doing this???" Then one day I suddenly realized the answer was... ME all along. I was her strength... I kept her living when life seemed impossible.

Aside from all that, I do enjoy most of the finer things in life, who doesn't? =] I think Elegant was making a silly remark... I don't think she meant it the way it sounded... ;o]*



> Andrea,
> Your post is absolutely heart warming. Money can try to fill a void in the absence of love but it can never replace it. I remember growing up and not really having a mom - she was always working. Yes, she made a lot of money and gave us a lot of nice things ... but I do wish I had a mom around instead.
> 
> 
> ...


*There are a few other ones I'm also looking at... I'll post more later when I get more pictures of them! ;o]

I know what you mean with the "working mom bit"... I am an only child, so I am sooooo close to her, and I was so sad everytime she would come home because I knew it was also time for me to go to bed for school and not see her till the next day for a few minutes and have it happen all over again.....*


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Cindy,

If you are pulling in 400k a year, I say get that second house that you posted since thats the one you really want. Its beautiful. I think when you work so hard your whole life, you should aim for the things that truly make you happy. So if that is what your heart is truly set on.. go for it girl! it will make all the hardships worthwhile!

When my fiancee and I first got together, we had so many dreams but were too broke to to have any of it. We used to drive by this neighborhood everyday after work and "pretend" we lived here. We would drive through the streets joking about where we would take walks and where we would walk our dog and then at the end of the night go home to a room that I rented from a friend. We worked hard- both of us, and finally got a house in this neighborhood. It was a far stretch for us but I am glad we got our first choice home. When I come home to it, I feel that we had something to show for our hard work.

I am sure a lot of us have gone through a lot to be where we are- as Andrea put so beautifully. We should reflect back on those times because they may be some of the best times of our lives. I know that even when I didn't have much in material things, I look at my fiancee and my family and feel like I've always had it all.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

WOW!!! What an amazing story.
Keep the pics coming and go with your heart when you decide, how exciting. 
Both houses are wonderful, the view of the first one is to die for but i have to be honest and say the second house is my dream house, or close!








What a wonderful country you live in, in Mexico we have to pay cash for homes, cars etc. Credits are so hard to get and even if you "fill" ALL the requirements, the interest rate is 3 times higher than the US.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I can't wait to see the photos of the other house. I saved the photos of the second house. I just love that kitchen and want one just like it.

I don't make 6 digits so it will take me a while to get there ... but I am doing well and no complaints. 

My short term plan is to move in with Kisses-4-Princess and NOT pay any rent while I collect my income and bum off her. When I save enough, I will move out of her place and take her out to dinner. Anna - that's a deal right?







Motivation for you to get me a high paying job in cali ... hehehheee.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello,
I just wanted to say I dont think there is anything wrong with having the nice things in life. I just meant that money sometimes is not a blessing. Let me tell you , I grew up in a wealthy family with my father raising us. People were so two-faced and if you did not have a brand new mercedes at 17 well you were not in with the crowd. I am the black-sheep of my family (lol). Because I do not live that life. When I got married I did not take a dime from my family, and believe me I was tempted. I love my sister and father ,but they can't understand why I wanted to struggle and why my kids are not spoiled to death. My children will learn respect for money, work ethic, and over all respect for human beings. Don't get me wrong my kids have alot ,but not what they could have. My father buys everything for them and he does not understand that by doing that you are teaching them to not be independent. My sister's kids have the world and are the most disrespectful snobs you will ever meet>>>(lol). Sorry not my kids!!! They are thriving and are growing up to be strong men with their own views and their own goals. They are not waiting for "daddy's trust-fund". I am a simple girl , yea I like to vacation and live nice, but I don't need a 5,000 dollar gucci bag(lol-My sister has one). I just think I did the right thing and the happiest moments are when we did not have much, but we still had eachother..

All The Best, Andrea Ps - your house is beautiful.. Good -Luck in whatever decision you make..


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Andrea. You sound just like me and my sisters. I chose a different path and wanted to make it on my own ... but honestly .. there are days when I wonder why I don't just sit on my butt and do nothing. I will get even more!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow Cindy, what a touching story. I just want to say that even though I don't really "know" you, I am extremely proud of you for making such a wonderful life for yourself because of the love for your mother, and at such a young age. That is so heartwarming that I'm sitting here crying once again. I'm such a baby,lol. It sounds like you really deserve the best life has to offer and I wish you lots of luck in finding your dream home. 

By the way, what kind of business do you have? And do you need me to come work for you, haha?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

By the way Cindy, You should be very proud of yourself. And knowing where you came from I am sure you appreciate what you have. And you should buy your mother everything (lol). Sounds like a great lady..

All The Best, Andrea


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

THANK YOU everyone for responding... I will post more pictures of houses this week... hope you all don't get too bored and try to stay with me... LoL.



> Wow Cindy, what a touching story. I just want to say that even though I don't really "know" you, I am extremely proud of you for making such a wonderful life for yourself because of the love for your mother, and at such a young age. That is so heartwarming that I'm sitting here crying once again. I'm such a baby,lol. It sounds like you really deserve the best life has to offer and I wish you lots of luck in finding your dream home.
> 
> By the way, what kind of business do you have? And do you need me to come work for you, haha?[/B]


Thanks so much! I think you are so sweet and caring even though I don't know you either. Tucker is one lucky furbutt to have a great mom like you! =]

Well, I do a lot of different little things I enjoy that I like to call projects, but my main thing is real estate. I buy lands in a "desirable" area to create a shopping strip. I rent it out to people, and it's a very profitable business. My fiancee's family does this and their net worth is over $300k a month and growing! Can you believe that? I would love to work with you, but you would have to be here and know a lot of boring things about real estate! =] Right now I have a few people working for me that handles all the nasty paperwork. After collecting monthly or every other week payments from the people I lease the property to, I save up for more land to invest in. All I really do is go out, meet with people... and find places I want to build on. It sounds really simple, but a lot of work to get started. Now that the business is growing, I decided to hire people to help me manage the business because each one of those shopping strips equal tons of paper work!

*When I have enough money, I want to start a place for dogs. I have a great idea, but it will cost more than I will ever make. It won't be very profitable... but it will be great for pet owners. I want to have about a few acres of land (kind of like a dog amusement park) and have everything for pets and their mommies and daddies to enjoy. I think I'll have many stores there, with fun attractions for dogs... maybe like little rides and games? I know for sure I would like to have an area where people can sign up and have groups according to their breeds and section it off so the big dogs can be with the big dogs and the small with the small. Then I think about all the hassle it'll be because would I have to check everyone's pet records for shots or something? And I see a bunch of law-suits I could be liable for... I'm still trying to work out the kinks... it would be great if any of you have ideas... If I ever get this up and running... and it becomes popular, wouldn't it be cool if I can have it all around the US? Kind of like six-flags, but for dogs. LoL

* I also wanted to add that in the middle of the, let's call it, pet's amusement park I have one of the best ideas of all! I am go to have a beautiful water fountain added right smack in the middle. It will be a shooting circular water fall (fountain) that shoots water into a specific floating water tray that dogs can drink out of. It will reclense every 30 min to an hour and cycle out new water. LoL. I have way too much time and love designing things like this. THis was my original idea for my furkid's room, but it seems too silly to be put in a room... plus they'd make a mess!*


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey I really love the idea of the dog amusement park. If you ever build it, you HAVE to tell us because I would love to go to something like that and I'm sure many others would too. I believe that you could do it too. Just follow your heart and make your dreams come true. Look at how much you have accomplished so far. I think most 20 year olds are still living off of mom and dad, lol. Gosh, you seem like such a cool person, I wish I did live closer to you,lol. I've always wanted to live in Texas too. Maybe I'll have to convince hubby to move, haha.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

It sounds like you really love your job. That's what I am looking for. The money is a huge bonus too









Please send more photos of houses. I love them!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Andrea. You sound just like me and my sisters. I chose a different path and wanted to make it on my own ... but honestly .. there are days when I wonder why I don't just sit on my butt and do nothing. I will get even more![/B]










LOL.. We did make the right choice... Thanks, Andrea


----------

